# stirring the pot



## paccity (Dec 30, 2010)

was watching reruns of helli loggers, other than the 200t's they climb with they run husky's, but when they have a really large tree to take down they breakout the 088?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 30, 2010)

I think a couple of the fallers use 385/390s. Some of the others use 660s.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 30, 2010)

The choice in chainsaws is not the most important of the job. Either brand will do.


----------



## chucker (Dec 30, 2010)

2dogs said:


> The choice in chainsaws is not the most important of the job. Either brand will do.


 
true that!! its not the experiance of the tool, but the knowledge of the user to perform the task with which the tool was made for.....


----------



## paccity (Dec 30, 2010)

ya your all right, stupid thread. it's just the owner was fallin a really large one, and in his words thats when they break out the 088, didn't know if husky made a saw to pull that large of wood. p.s. i have both brands of saws, but the work saws are stihl.


----------



## Dayto (Jan 19, 2011)

They run 3120 ,880's out here .
Usually most typical falling 10FT Across the stump stuff is done with 395/390's hopped up. The odd time you will see a 066. 880/3120's is common saw used on heli show's for ripping . (Keep in mind , 12FT+) is no real shocker! . For bars everyday fallers run 32"-36" Skip .404 chain , And the ripping saws will be wearing a 42"-46" Bar.

I live in the same town as the Gord's crew run outta Southcoast Standing Stem. Duncan B.C.
Me and my falling Partners run 394/5 , 385's.We have a 390 But seems to be sidelined alot.


----------

